# 11th Annual Fly Tying Expo



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to remind everyone the 11th Annual Fly Tying Expo is coming up on December 4th, 2010 at Holt High School in Holt, Michigan. This event hosted by the Great Lakes Council of the Federation of Fly Fishers is our largest fundraiser to support our Education and Conservation Programs. The event is from 9:00am to 4:00pm and features a large number of FFF fly tyers, vendors, auctions, and raffles. Admission is $10.00 for adults, $5.00 for children 13-18 and children 12 and under are free. For more information see the website at www.fffglc.org or post a question here or PM me.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting, I missed last years due to work, but i'll be sure to be there this year.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Fishalot
Thanks for the heads up. Never been able to make this show, maybe this year.
Jim


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Friendly Reminder- Hope to see you there!!!!
The FFFGLC is the Premier Organization promoting fly fishing in all waters.
Questions? contact Fishalot







Eleventh Annual Fly Tying Expo 








The Great Lakes Council of the Federation of Fly Fishers will host the 11th Annual Fly Tying Exposition at the Holt High School in Holt, Michigan on Saturday, December 4, 2010. The expo will be open to the public from 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. 

The GLC will be celebrating its 30th Anniversary at this event. Over 80 tiers will be on hand this year to demonstrate their fly tying skills. The Federation of Fly Fishers Buz Buszek Award is the Federation's most prestigious fly tying award and we are pleased that Buszek Award recipients Jeff [email protected] Andrews and Chris Helm will be with us.. Returning talents also include Oscar Feliu, Dennis Potter, Ray Schmidt, Dick Walle, Julie Nielsen, Chris Soule, and many others.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the bump of the thread Chromedoggy, I was going to do that myself, but you beat me to it. We have a great lineup of tyers scheduled to be here this coming weekend, as well as vendors, GLC Club Booths and an auction with items such as rod and reel outfits, artwork, fly plates, fly boxes with flies, guide trips and more. A special fly plate including flies tied by Rusty Gates and 14 other GLC tyers will be auctioned off and a special auction of Chauncy Lively flies and books.


----------

